# Please help with a ghost enclosure



## pedro92 (Feb 24, 2008)

Can you post pics of your ghost mantis cage/enclosures.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 25, 2008)

i house mine in 1 pint cups  :lol:


----------



## darkspeed (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## pedro92 (Feb 25, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


>


What is in it. i mean what kind of substrate? How humid does it stay. Im getting 3-4 tomorrow and i need any help.


----------



## pedro92 (Feb 25, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i house mine in 1 pint cups  :lol:


any pictures???


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 25, 2008)

Chameleonare said:


> any pictures???


erm i can get u 1 but theres not much to see tbh...i use a 32 0z deli cup with wet paper towel at the bottom..then i use fabric with elastic band for the lid.i tryed puting sticks in there but they stay on the lid so now i dont put any thing in the cup.i got them at L3 there sub adult now...any thing will do really..doesnt have to be any thing special.


----------



## darkspeed (Feb 27, 2008)

The substrate in the tank is two inches of gravel topped with three inches of peat moss and then followed up with a final substrate of black sand. Sand works very well to retain the moisture locked in the layers beneath. Once the subtrate is initially wet, a 65% humidity is easily maintained with weekly misting. The tank is easily cleaned by sweeping the sand with a small paintbrush and scooping the trash out with a spoon. Black sand also works well as an added bonus cuz it is the same color as mantis droppings.


----------



## Giosan (Feb 28, 2008)

Crappy photo I just made, but it'll do.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Feb 28, 2008)

12x12x18 Exo-terra is abit too big, don't you think?


----------



## Giosan (Feb 28, 2008)

Tunedbeat said:


> 12x12x18 Exo-terra is abit too big, don't you think?


No, they seem to love it  Climb around the twigs, the top. I handfeed them anyway so it's np  And they still have to grow a bit.

I also wanted a bigger space to keep cannibalism minimum. Nothing happened so far and I don't think it will. And also, I wanted it cause it looks nice in my room


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 28, 2008)

i would put some honey somewhere in the tank where the flys can eat and then i would drop 10 flys in there..soon as the 10 are eaten throw another 10 in there..beats hand feeding them.


----------



## Tunedbeat (Feb 28, 2008)

Hand feeding is actually alot easier. Flies are just too small and too much trouble, I just feed mines big'O roaches and they will be full for atleast 2days.


----------



## macro junkie (Feb 28, 2008)

Tunedbeat said:


> Hand feeding is actually alot easier. Flies are just too small and too much trouble, I just feed mines big'O roaches and they will be full for atleast 2days.


i like flys :lol:


----------

